# 14 Days To Decide



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

AFP
Though attack ads and fiery debates continue to air on television, midterm election hopefuls are moving into the final phase, and arguably the most critical, of their political master plan - voter turnout.

*FOX NEWS POLLS: GOP Gains in Key States* | *Some House GOP Bigs Push Compromise*
*GOP Outpaces Dems in Campaign Cash* | *Conway's Attack May Help Paul in Kentucky*
*OPINION: Let's Require Americans to Vote* | *Full Coverage:* *America's Election HQ* | *INTERACTIVE*


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I decided four years ago.

---------- Post added at 15:23 ---------- Previous post was at 15:21 ----------

In the words of Ryan Seacrest, "Patrick out!"


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*11 DAYS TO DECIDE: Unions Spending Big $$ to Save Dems*



AP
The American Federation of State, County and Municipal Employees is now the biggest outside spender of this year's elections, dropping a total of $87.5 million to help fortify the Democrats' hold on Congress.

Obama's Approval Lowest of Presidency
*Obama Blames Sales Pitch* | *VIDEO*








Angle to Reid: Man Up, Man Up, Man Up
*ROVE: Calling Voters Stupid Doesn't Pay*
*Full Coverage: **America's Election HQ*
*Illegal Immigrants Canvassing for Votes*



Illegal immigrants go door-to-door in the Seattle area, trying to get naturalized citizens to cast a ballot for candidates like Democratic Sen. Patty Murray

School Gave Students Voters Dem-Only Sample Ballot
NY Voter Fraud Goes to Lab
*Who's Winning the Early Vote?*
After Criminal Past, Liberal Blogger Thrives


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*9 DAYS TO DECIDE:*
*The Noncitizen Vote*



Residents across the country are set to decide whether 
non-U.S. citizens should be able to vote, or whether 
immigrants must swear allegiance to America before being 
allowed to cast a ballot

*Not Too Early to Think 2012*
*OPINION: Left Grasps at Straws*
*'Obama Experiment Has Failed'*
*Full Coverage: **AEHQ*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*8 DAYS TO DECIDE: Both Parties Predict Control of House*



AP
GOP chief Michael Steele forecasts a wave of anti-Democratic
voting on Election Day while his Democratic counterpart,
Tim Kaine, says a strong get-out-the-vote effort will hold
back a Republican takeover of Congress

. | *VIDEO* 
*Miller: I Was Suspended for Ethics Violation*
*Tea Party to Keep Heat on After Election*
*Midterm Campaigns Get Physical*








*OPINION: Why the U.S. Is Turning to the Right*
*Full Coverage: **America's Election HQ*


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Hey can we get a list of pro-police candidates to inform everyone who we should vote for. The unions should have been on top of this but there are so many different positions to vote , we should not make a mistake and vote another asshole back in.


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

im hoping Harry Reid is out and FKN Barny Frank:stomp:


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

i hate all the candidates and i'm still writing myself in for governor...i'll throw my vote out in style and with dignity thank you very much


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*7 DAYS TO DECIDE: Dems Gain - but GOP Hanging On*



AP
*Fox News Polls: *With just a week to go, Democrats are picking up support in key states, as Republicans continue fight to pull off upsets and spoil Dem campaigns
.
*Obama: GOP's 'Gotta Sit in the Back'*
*Liberal Hollywood Quiet in 2010 Midterms*
*ELECTION INTERACTIVE *
*FULL COVERAGE: **America's Election HQ*
*HAPPENING NOW: **Click to Join Live*
NRA Choices
National Rifle Association | Political Victory Fund | PVF Home

*Staying on Target: The Truth About NRA Endorsements*

MORE ...

*Statewide Elections*

*Governor*

Charles Baker (R) 
Grade: ? *Status:* _Candidate_

*Deval Patrick (D) 
Grade: F *Status:* _Incumbent_

What the grades mean

*Lieutenant Governor*

Richard Tisei (R) 
Grade: A *Status:* _Candidate_

*Timothy Murray (D) 
Grade: ? *Status:* _Incumbent_

What the grades mean

*Attorney General*

Martha Coakley (D) 
Grade: F *Status:* _Candidate_

Jim McKenna (R) 
Grade: AQ *Status:* _Candidate_

What the grades mean

*Secretary of State*

William Campbell (R) 
Grade: ? *Status:* _Candidate_

William Francis Galvin (D) 
Grade: ? *Status:* _Candidate_

What the grades mean

*Treasurer*








Karen Polito (R) 
Grade: AContact *Status:* _Candidate_

Steven Grossman (D) 
Grade: ? *Status:* _Candidate_

What the grades mean


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*2 DAYS TO DECIDE: Last-Ditch Dem Efforts*



Obama's weekend tour, wrapping today in Cleveland, marks a last midterm campaign effort darkened by the president's sagging popularity and a formidable Republican threat to Congress

*GOP Eye Big Gains in Midterms*
*PETER JOHNSON JR.: Why Should I Vote?* | *VIDEO*








*OPINION: Obama Comeback?*
*Full Coverage: **AEHQ*

*Gov Hopeful Regrets*
*'Shove It' Remark*


Nearly a week after grabbing national attention for telling Obama to take his endorsement and 'shove it,' Democratic candidate for Rhode Island governor Frank Caprio says he wishes he chose different language


*D.C. Dwellers Look to Vote Where It Counts*
*Early Voting: The Die Is Cast*
*Tea Party Tries to Root Out Voter Fraud*
*Politics Is Central at Stewart 'Sanity' Rally* | 
- Stewart: 'Hard Times, Not End Times'

Bill Clinton Gets Heckled at Ohio Rally


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*1 DAY TO DECIDE: Poll Shows Republicans Finishing Strong*



AP
*FOX NEWS POLL:* With just one day until voters decide who will
represent them in Washington, a poll reveals strong Republican
finishes in key battleground states as Democratic incumbents
try to hold on

*Confusion Over the Democrats' Message?*
*Will the Election be Obama Referendum?*
*Party Leaders Offer Bold Predictions*
*OPINION: To Vote, or Not to Vote?* | *VIDEO*
*Eleventh-Hour Gridlock in Nev. Senate Race*



Hundreds of Democratic aides and lobbyists are in Las Vegas 
trying to pull off a win for Sen. Reid, while Republicans are 
relying mostly on volunteers to help Angle win what would

be a symbolic victory

*Rallying Cries in Nevada*








*Palin Calls Alaska's Local Media 'Corrupt Bastards'*








*Miller Alleges CBS Talk of 'Molester' Smear* | *VIDEO*








*Prof Questions Discussion Ahead of Miller Rally*
*GOP: Investigate Military Ballots*



Illinois Republican Party chairman urges an investigation 
into absentee and military ballots, which were not all

mailed in the appropriate time required by law

*Early Voting: The Die is Cast*
*GOP Still Supports Tea Party Favorite*
*Know Your Tea Party Candidate*
*GUIDE: 2010 Tea Party*
*Repeal of 17th Amendment?*
*OPINION: The Psychology and Soul of the Electorate*
*Full Coverage: **AEHQ*


----------

